# -My Son Caught Biggun's-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's a 5-Pounder and a 4lb.9oz. bass. And they were caught on the lure in the picture.
He said it was crazy windy and cold today.


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

NICE TWINS!!!

Dedication pays off!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

He looks like he's thinking "yall can't touch these skills!" LOL

Great catches, and fun to get them on top as well.

Mr. A


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

AWESOME!

I caught a nice one last week after a rain storm on the same frog different color. This goes to show you that thinking outside the box works. I follow the seasonal patterns for the most part but sometimes showing them something different works. Had a buddy one year fishing with me tie on a buzzbait, early spring 49 degree water temp. I was thinking what the heck are you doing and a few cast later I was netting a 5lber for him. He threw it rest of the day with no luck but still had a 5 in the well.


----------

